# Are there hispanics in Australia?



## melissa72381

I've been told that there are a large amount of Asians and Indians and was wondering if there were latinos there as well.


----------



## mike

I think you hardly ever hear people being referred to as Hispanics in Australia and nothing like the U.S.

I found this wiki page on Hispanics in Australia - Latin Australian - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> At the 2006 Census 86,156 Australian residents declared that they were born in South America (69,157), Central America (12,959) or the Caribbean[1]. 93,795 residents declared themselves being of South American, Central American or Caribbean ancestry (either alone or in combination with one other ancestry)[2]. (4,040)
> The Latin American country that has contributed the largest proportion of immigrants to Australia is Chile - in the 2006 Census 23,305 Australian residents declared they were born in Chile. Other source Latin American countries include El Salvador (18,000), Argentina (11,369 residents), Uruguay (9,376), Brazil (7,491), Peru (6,322) and Colombia (5,706)[3].


----------



## melissa72381

Very interesting...thanks Mike


----------

